# My med bag



## Aliaysonfire (Dec 18, 2012)

Hello! Here's my crack at a med bag for a family of four that need a month or so to make it to their bug out location. I think that this kit could serve a larger family, however. Let me know what you would add or take away! thank you!

View attachment 6714


This weighs 5 pounds exactly. if you take out pedi meds then it shaves a whole pound.

View attachment 6715


this case was 14$ at walmart in the luggage section.

View attachment 6716


there's plenty room left in here even though it looks full.

View attachment 6717


The outside pouch:
8 pairs of gloves: 4 thick latex, 4 thin nitril.
Wet wipes 15 in big pouch, 3 individual
Packet of gum (psychological help only)
Small bandage shears
Pedi meds: ibuprofen, Benadryl, Tylenol.
More room to fit a few more things.

View attachment 6718


Pouch 1:
3 oz of hand sanitizer
Half bar of soap
Koolaid pouch (I will make these Gatorade pouches eventually)

Pouch 2:
3 tongue depressors (many uses)
Scope mouth wash
Anti itch cream
Hand sanitizer pen

Pouch 3:
Tooth floss
Blue star ointment (ring worms)
Triple antibiotic ointment with pain relief
6 rolls of Tums (one still in the bag)
Bite relief stick

Pouch 4:
Deodorant
Insect repellent sticks
4 mini pads

Pouch 5:
Razor
tooth paste
Thermometer

View attachment 6719


Trauma pouch: (has plenty of room left)
Lighter
Vasaline
Cold compress (standing in for quick clot only...cold compresses are worthless!!)
6" ace bandage
2 rubber tourniquets
4 occlusive dressings
3 kerlix rolls
2, 1" tape
4 oz of hibiclens (wound wash: anti microbial)
4 oz 91% iso alcohol
Epsom salt
Alcohol pads
3 loafs of 4x4's
5, sterile 2x2's
4, sterile 5x9's


----------



## Aliaysonfire (Dec 18, 2012)

trying to get these pics up here is being a giant *PITA*. what can i do to get them to show up? 
here's also the list of _*missing stuff*_ that I need to purchase as well to fill them out more. 
Tweezers
Hemostats
Scalpel w extra blades
Sunscreen
Quick clot
Orajel
Oral glucose tube
Pen light
Israeli tourniquet (someone's leather belt will do though)
4, 3 way stop cocks (needle decompression of lung)
Several 14 or 16 gauge needles
Burn gel
Silvidine cream
"The extractor"- bite kit
here's the pill and band aid pouch, too:
Pill pouch (opaque on left bottom)
Pepto bismol
Anti diarrhea
Ibuprofen
Benadryl
Naproxen
Azo standard (UTI symptom relief)
Fantomide (acid reflux, longer treatment)

Bandaid pouch:
Steri strips (butterfly): 10
Band aids: 20
Alcohol preps 20
Cotton tip applicators:15


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

For those who don't know, Aliaysonfire is a first responder and this list is from a true SHTF point of view. Becasue well they don't show up unless something has hit the fan :shtf:

or somebody needs a taxi ride for their meds eep:


----------



## Aliaysonfire (Dec 18, 2012)

Ya- this bag is coming from my nursing side too though- a lot of "comfort" items that aren't extremely necessary, but I look at it like this, If you have allergies and they start acting up- at least you can take claritin to make you feel better- you need every advantage out there. 
If you get a cranky baby that has a fever, is scared- you're gonna sacrifice OPSEC. Benadryl. and can help with allergic reactions, Bites, stings and anything that's swollen.
You're gonna hate diarrhea, pain, stomach being upset...get a UTI because you're dehydrated, and unsanitary conditions? Azo will treat your symptoms. Ever hike far with a UTI?? lol You don't want to arrive at your BOL half dead because you got a burn, cut or scrape that needs to be cleansed- Wound care (after the bleeding is stopped) is very important! 
I *can't do a lot* for a patient that arrives to my unit in septic shock.
I will be highly skeptical of whether or not i want to try and save you by using what little antibiotics that the group has put together all in one bang- I don't have an ICU with a limitless pharmacy. If you are needing a month's worth of round the clock observation and very limited antibiotics, I will most likely not be able to get you through it. Sure I can assign several people to take care of you- but the meds is where the pinch is.
I'd rather you know how to stave off infection in the first place. 
this is my 2 cents on the issue.


----------



## Sparky_D (Jun 3, 2013)

Link to said album:

http://www.preparedsociety.com/photo/albums/my-medical-bag-161.html

Nice kit.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Toss some vet wrap in there, great stuff an lots cheaper then the medical brand. I keep lotsa that round.


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you for sharing that. I'm working on putting together a trauma kit with no medical background and this helped a lot.


----------



## Aliaysonfire (Dec 18, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Toss some vet wrap in there, great stuff an lots cheaper then the medical brand. I keep lotsa that round.


Thank you! (Now what's vet wrap?)

Something else I want to add for burns is Saran Wrap. To keep down infection afterwards. 

This is my non advanced bag. Just the stuff i feel comfortable telling everyone they should want to have.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

Aliaysonfire said:


> Thank you! (Now what's vet wrap?)
> 
> Something else I want to add for burns is Saran Wrap. To keep down infection afterwards.
> 
> This is my non advanced bag. Just the stuff i feel comfortable telling everyone they should want to have.


I thought that that was a nono because it insulates the cooking withing the cells? Kinda like foil on a baked potato?eep:


----------



## TrinEire (Jul 23, 2012)

Burns can be tricky. You don't want to smother the area, it keeps the heat in and can cause more damage like plastic wrap or even thick topicals like bacitracin. 
Great list btw. I would add Baking Soda, it has a ton of uses to help with gastro issues like heartburn, upset stomach, diarrhea, and can help with insect bites. Also I put corn starch in my bag as well, helps with the chaffing of those private parts in hot, humid weather and for heat rash.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

TrinEire said:


> Burns can be tricky. You don't want to smother the area, it keeps the heat in and can cause more damage like plastic wrap or even thick topicals like bacitracin.
> Great list btw. I would add Baking Soda, it has a ton of uses to help with gastro issues like heartburn, upset stomach, diarrhea, and can help with insect bites. Also I put corn starch in my bag as well, helps with the chaffing of those private parts in hot, humid weather and for heat rash.


Cornstarch will also cause sand to fall off your skin. Might come in handy with bad sunburns or road rash type scrapes.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm also adding vinegar to mine. I spend a bit of time on the coast. Vinegar can be use too pH neutralize jellyfish stings. Fresh water and pee = bad (wrong pH- causes more damage).

Last time at the beach with family, my wife got stung while holding our 1.5 year old. We made all the wrong choices. Water, ice, etc...
At least it forced me to research before one of the kids gets hit.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

vet wrap is the same as coban which is a shortened way of saying cohesive bandage. The stretchy new way of making medical tape to hold gauze and stuff in place, like when you give blood for example. 

The vet wrap is the EXACT SAME product, but it doesnt have the USFDA safe for pplz claims so it's a fraction of the price.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Dakine said:


> vet wrap is the same as coban which is a shortened way of saying cohesive bandage. The stretchy new way of making medical tape to hold gauze and stuff in place, like when you give blood for example.
> 
> The vet wrap is the EXACT SAME product, but it doesnt have the USFDA safe for pplz claims so it's a fraction of the price.


Yup, bout buck forty nine at the farm store. Catch it on sale fer a buck couple times a year. Good stuff.

My mother had very fragile skin, tape would literally peel her skin off. I always used vet wrap on her. Will stick ta itself but not the skin.

Also, toss in some tea tree oil, good fer skin problems, lice an such. Toss in some clove oil, good fer tooth ach. Also some baby butt paste, good fer rash an such.


----------



## Aliaysonfire (Dec 18, 2012)

Dakine said:


> vet wrap is the same as coban which is a shortened way of saying cohesive bandage. The stretchy new way of making medical tape to hold gauze and stuff in place, like when you give blood for example.
> 
> The vet wrap is the EXACT SAME product, but it doesnt have the USFDA safe for pplz claims so it's a fraction of the price.


I have coban. I didn't list it because...I don't know why ha.

Now as far as burns go: I am choosing to add the Saran Wrap. This isn't for "as the burn is still burning." This is for while you're trying to mend and still have an extended period of time to make your location. The anti bacterial/anti septic wound wash will cleanse the burn. That's why that stuff is so important. The Saran Wrap will keep it clean. I also have the no woven gauze so I can choose to I corporate that into it if needed.


----------



## Aliaysonfire (Dec 18, 2012)

I added orajel and camphor into the kit. As well as the quick clot kit. I am not going to worry about lice. That can be made manageable with many means: cutting hair, mayo or other hair masks... Tea tree oil is wonderful though and I do still have room for it. I also like vinegar a lot but the weight of that for how many uses I get from epsoms salt is what I'm choosing. I also don't see myself heading to the gulf to worry about jelly fish. Another reason is that I think that will be an item that will be easier to find and people don't value it's many uses.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

do you have any preference on occlusive dressings? I know one can be made out of practically anything, saran wrap and duct tape, vaseline and gauze, etc... but because I'm into shooting sports if something were to go horribly wrong and I'm working on one of my friends I dont want to be screwing around on that stuff when I can slap a Rusch-Asherman or Bolin on there and call that done and move onto another problem they are having. Since I'm not planning this for random strangers I didnt mind getting what I thought would probably be pretty good ones. I have one of each and I'm probably going to pick up a few more soon.

I've yet to ever need to use one though, and I hope I never do, but just in case I'm curious to hear your thoughts, thanks!


----------

